# Thunder to sign Nenad Krstic!



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/

It is being reported that the Thunder will sign him to a 3 year 16 mil deal. He is restricted and Jersey hold his rights but wont match because of roster restrictions and cap space down the road.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope he does well with them because God knows the Thunder need all the help they can get.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow this is great. I hope he does well. He is a good fit in their rotation next to Collison and Wilcox.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

If a guy doesn't play in the league, and isn't a hot commodity, what makes him good? Nothing. This move doesn't even make sense. What kind of 2-24 team gives a washed-up guy 3 years at 5+ Mil per?

This also moves Swift and Sene further down on the depth chart. I'm thinking, if Robert Swift couldn't play in the NBA, he'd probably be looking at job listings. The guy had a scholarship to USC. According to basketball reference, Swift's made just under 8 million in his career, and he doesn't do ****. Goddamn.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Well, silly, he could've gotten an NBA contract, but at the time it made more sense for him (as an RFA) to go to Moscow for a season, show that he's recovered from his injury, and then come back to make more. Since the situation shifted in Russia, it now made more sense for him to come back now. Exactly how effective he'll be is going to turn on his recovery though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Well, silly, he could've gotten an NBA contract, but at the time it made more sense for him (as an RFA) to go to Moscow for a season, show that he's recovered from his injury, and then come back to make more. Since the situation shifted in Russia, it now made more sense for him to come back now. Exactly how effective he'll be is going to turn on his recovery though.


Nenad Krstic sucks.....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Shows what you know.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nenad Krstic is on the same level as Travis Diener......


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Silly Canuck, no he's not.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thunder won a game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Silly Canuck, no he's not.


He'll prove me wrong when hes healthy right? Yea, I heard that from you the last 3 years. Krstic sucks balls.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:rotf:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Did he suck because he's injured or did he suck before he was injured?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chan said:


> Did he suck because he's injured or did he suck before he was injured?


He had a good year once.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He'll prove me wrong when hes healthy right? Yea, I heard that from you the last 3 years. Krstic sucks balls.


Feel free to recall what he was doing before he got hurt. I'll wait. I don't know how he's been recovering over the past few months though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Feel free to recall what he was doing before he got hurt. I'll wait. I don't know how he's been recovering over the past few months though.


Its good you're willing to wait, because it was so long ago that it could take quite a while for me to remember.

Krstic isnt a guy where 10 years down the road people are going to say "Hey, remember that year when Nenad Kris...." no, not going to happen. Nenads the kind of guy who once he left the league, I never thought of him again until this thread came up, because hes a nobody who has done nothing to be memorable to anyone other than the 2 or 3 strange people around the world who call themselves his fans.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now I _really_ hope he recovers fully.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Whens the last time hes been fully healthy KAS? 2006? When he averaged 16 and 7? Allstar numbers for sure.
And how often was he healthy before that amazing 26 game season in 2006 anyways? The guys never healthy, I heard on the news that Krstic is the youngest person ever to contract osteoperosis.

When healthy, hes a good role player. Hes never healthy, thus he sucks.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think Krstic was just overhyped by Nets fans who haven't seen a decent low-post scorer in a decade. The last good big they had was K-Mart, and even he wasn't a consistent post threat.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Whens the last time hes been fully healthy KAS? 2006? When he averaged 16 and 7? Allstar numbers for sure.
> And how often was he healthy before that amazing 26 game season in 2006 anyways? The guys never healthy, I heard on the news that Krstic is the youngest person ever to contract osteoperosis.
> 
> When healthy, hes a good role player. Hes never healthy, thus he sucks.


He was healthy when he averaged close to 16.5 and 7, and before then - until the tear, yes. And considering some of the All Star big men to have come out of the East, those numbers are certainly comparable. 

Unfortunately, it still remains to be seen how much his injury is going to permanently affect him. At worst, he'll be a good role player for the Thunder, and I wish them luck that he's better recovered than that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Chan said:


> I think Krstic was just overhyped by Nets fans who haven't seen a decent low-post scorer in a decade. The last good big they had was K-Mart, and even he wasn't a consistent post threat.


Actually, the low post part of his game was the last to arrive, when he developed an increasingly effective drop step hook. It was his outside shot that was so impressive, really.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> He was healthy when he averaged close to 16.5 and 7, and before then - until the tear, yes. And considering some of the All Star big men to have come out of the East, those numbers are certainly comparable.
> 
> Unfortunately, it still remains to be seen how much his injury is going to permanently affect him. At worst, he'll be a good role player for the Thunder, and I wish them luck that he's better recovered than that.


So he was healthy for 26 games then? Because he did have bouts with injury before that season as well, although not as serious as after the 26 game season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He played 75 games as a rookie, and 80 the next year. That's not exactly injury-prone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

And how many has he played since? That is injury prone.

I remember him having some sort of hand injury in his first couple of year? Could be wrong. But you're right, 9 games in two seasons isnt too bad by any means.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Actually, the low post part of his game was the last to arrive, when he developed an increasingly effective drop step hook. It was his outside shot that was so impressive, really.


When I watched him, his jumper would always come from open looks that he got, because he played with better players. He's not getting open looks on Bennett's payroll. Earl Watson isn't gonna get him the ball enough, and Desmond Mason is by far the worst shooting starting 2 in the league. Defenses are gonna know who to key on.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> And how many has he played since? That is injury prone.
> 
> I remember him having some sort of hand injury in his first couple of year? Could be wrong. But you're right, 9 games in two seasons isnt too bad by any means.


If I remember correctly, he hurt his thumb at one point, but kept playing.

And not recovering from one major injury isn't the same as being injury prone. If he gets hurt again, unrelated to this one, then all bets are off of course.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> If I remember correctly, he hurt his thumb at one point, but kept playing.
> 
> And not recovering from one major injury isn't the same as being injury prone. If he gets hurt again, unrelated to this one, then all bets are off of course.


KAS, he was injured back in 06, you cant still throw around excuses for him and say hes not injury prone. Its been over 2 years.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Again, it's the effects from the same injury. The problem is that he didn't recover fully from the injury last season, not that he's prone to injury.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He played 20 some games, then took the rest of the season, playoffs, and off season off. Guy should have been recovered. I dont have any faith in him coming in and being a cosistant contributor.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

From what I know of his recent play in Europe, he's been getting better as time since his injury has grown, including some great play in November. His recovery period may have just been longer than average - we'll get to see that once he comes back.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Worst case scenario, he'll be the 2nd best center on the team behind Collison. Sene, Petro, and Swift aren't competition. So for this signing to be a success, he just has to play better than Collison.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> From what I know of his recent play in Europe, he's been getting better as time since his injury has grown, including some great play in November. His recovery period may have just been longer than average - we'll get to see that once he comes back.


Well since you're his biggest fan then I guess Ill cross my fingers for him to come back strong. Just dont see it happening on a consistant level for him.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I won't pretend that I'm certain about how his leg will hold up to an NBA season, but his recent play makes it at least possible. We'll see, I guess. I'll be watching the Thunder VERY closely, of course.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

an alright signing by the thunder.


----------

